# crmw.co.uk-new ivf clinic South Wales



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just passed the Royal Glamorgan hospital and seen signs for a new ivf unit.Checked out there website and they are opening in July(CRMW.CO.UK)-has anyone got any more information on this?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lou7 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Claire

Thank you for posting this.  I had no idea it existed and I go to Royal Glam regularly for work!  I can't find any information about it anywhere, not even whether its affiliated with another clinic elsewhere in the country.  I've emailed them for some more info as I don't really feel like waiting till July when their website is up!  

Will let you know if they get back to me.

Are you considering going there for treatment?

Lou


----------



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Lou,

I was thinking of contacting them instead of LWC as I live near Cardiff and so much more convenient for treatment than travelling to Swansea.I do hope there prices are not more than LWC just because they are closer to Cardiff!

Did you get any further info from your email?

Claire


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

ive just emailed them and bombarded them with questions etc .... will keep you posted !!!!!!!!


daisy xxx


----------



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Daisy,

Just wondering if you had any response to your email/questions.I'm really keen to stay close to Cardiff for treatment as its far more convenient then trudging all the way to the other side of Swansea.Do you know when in July they are opening/seeing patients?


Claire


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi i just wanted to say that lwc have a clinic in cardiff also  and i am currently awaiting treatment with egg sharing at ivf wales heath hospital in cardiff,  hope that helps anyone. 


sam.


----------



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Sam,
Thanks for that but  I was under the impression that you had to go to Swansea for egg collection and transferring of embryos and they only do clinics in Cardiff,Is this not correct? Also its all ways nice to see same doc if poss,less likely if you go to two dfferent clinics many miles apart I would have thought.

Claire


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

ivf wales in cardiff have their own embryoligist team so egg collection and transfer is carried out there so you don't have to travel to swansea for that.


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey girlies ... i am waiting to start treatment with eht LWC in cardiff ES, but yep your right you do have to go to swansea for EC and eT ...


had an email back from CRMW to say they cant gove out costs etc till the website goes live and the clinic opens. They are due to open on 12th july so not long now. Ive emailed a few times and each time the reply has been swift and answered all my questions. 


If i were you , id email them, just google them and there is an email address on the web page ....


love and luck to you all, daisy xxx


----------



## lou7 (May 11, 2010)

Hiya

Yep did have a reply...very prompt too.    basically saying the same thing...website and clinic opening in july and everything will go 'live' then.  they will have 3 consultants by the look of it.  their aim seems to be a more open and inclusive service with much better access to the team etc which sounds great, e.g. you can email everyone in the team directly once the website is going.

will let you know if i get any more info.

Lou x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls this thread is full of all the latest news

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238315.15

for the record Lyndon Miles is or soon to be was the head of embryology at IVF wales


----------



## MittensWales (Mar 29, 2009)

The clinic is now open but obviously- new!  The embryologist and nurse used to work at IVF Wales.  The nurses treated me there some time ago and is lovely.  The costs are lower than elsewhere and they can treat in centre (instead of Swansea if you are going to LWC cardiff for example) so might be easier!  Drawback is that they have no track record....  Website is up now www.crmw.co.uk


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

has anyone signed up for/begun treatment there yet?


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I had a consultation with Dr Amanda O Leary last Friday and we are signed up to start treatment in January (DIUI).  You can start pretty much straight away, but our donor swimmers aren't ready yet, so thats why we are waiting.
The place is fabulous, your own private treatment room with duvet and tv!  Very friendly and private.  Easy to talk to and more than happy to answer any questions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

sounds brilliant.  we are very interested in going there for next time!


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Phoebs1 are you still going to the open evening on Wed?


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, Just returned from my consultation with Dr Amanda and had a look around the new clinic. It is all looking lovely, crisp, new and clean! So impressed that we have signed up to do our next ICSI with them. Just have to wait for next period and I start meds from then - provisional EC/ET middle of October!! Can't wait x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Vixx,

we can't make it on Wednesday now.  I am still happy though as we are starting treatment in Jan.

Dizzy, glad you like it too!
xxx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not with CMRW but can I just recommend them.
I have spoken to Amanda on 3 ocassions and can only say she is wonderful!!!
Even though I am not a patient she has been amazing, even better than my own clinic, offered me advise, help, and an ear to talk this tx even though I am not with her yet!

If this tx fails I am most definitley going to CMRW!


----------

